
Amazon is faking reviews for the 'Amazon Basics' product line - ieeamo
4.4 stars for AA Batteries: 
https:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.amazon.co.uk&#x2F;AmazonBasics-Performance-Alkaline-Batteries-Pack-White&#x2F;dp&#x2F;B00O869KJE&#x2F;<p>With 2 star actual rating as assessed by Fakespot:
https:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.fakespot.com&#x2F;product&#x2F;amazonbasics-aa-performance-alkaline-batteries-pack-of-8-packaging-may-vary
======
is_true
Why do you think Amazon is doing it?

